# The Ultimate Share Trading Game!



## scsl (1 September 2006)

*The Ultimate Share Trading Game! (Sonray game)*

Sonray Capital Markets will be conducting a free share trading game from 18 September to 18 November 2006. 

Registration closes on Friday September 15th 2006. After registration, you can download and access the trading platform, which will be used for the duration of the game.

*The beauty about this game is that you can trade in CFDs, options, futures, margin FX or shares!* I can already imagine traders that will increase their accounts exponentially...

The trader with the highest portfolio value at the end of the game will win $25,000!!   There are also weekly and monthly prizes. 

Please note that I am not in any way connected to Sonray Capital Markets. I feel this new type of investing game will be a great opportunity for ASF members to really show their prowess! 

Experienced investors, this is your chance to shine. Beginners, this will be a fantastic way to learn to trade in not just traditional shares, but a wide range of financial instruments that quickly rising in popularity.

Cheers,
scsl


----------



## scsl (1 September 2006)

I think it would've helped if I put up the link...   

You will be able to register from here:

http://www.sonray.com.au/game/default.asp


----------



## FXST01 (1 September 2006)

cheers for the info


----------



## hypnotic (1 September 2006)

scsl said:
			
		

> I think it would've helped if I put up the link...
> 
> You will be able to register from here:
> 
> http://www.sonray.com.au/game/default.asp




Thanks for the info.. sounds very interesting.

I might give it a try.

Hypnotic


----------



## mlennox (20 September 2006)

try www.sharetradinggame.com.au 

so far i'm up about $100,000


----------



## RobinHood (24 September 2006)

hows everyone going in the game?


----------



## FXST01 (27 September 2006)

I registered, but could never get the past the login /password, as it just wouldnt allow it.  So i just stayed with the ASX game, at least it works.


----------



## machi (27 September 2006)

mlennox said:
			
		

> try www.sharetradinggame.com.au
> 
> so far i'm up about $100,000




That's great what trades have you done so far?


----------



## scsl (28 September 2006)

I bought some oil futures and last time I checked I was down a fair bit - I bought in at about $62 or $64. But I'm up on my Google shares though.

The computer I had the program on is not turning on for some reason   and so I've tried to have it installed on the other computer but it's not working because some firewall setting is not allowing it. So I'm pretty peeved off atm!

I'd be interested in those who are playing it and what trades/positions there in and how well you're doing.


----------



## RobinHood (28 September 2006)

I'm on 108,236.86 through pure stock trading. Currently holding 4 stocks.

Not trading cfd's, futures or any of those leveraged instruments. Dont understand them. It'll be interesting to see how the leaders portfolios go next week as %100+  a week consistently is not possible at all.


----------



## Bronte (28 September 2006)

Barman is doing very well 'Trading the SPI'  
http://www.sonray.com.au/game/leaderboard.asp


----------



## Bronte (28 September 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> Barman is doing very well 'Trading the SPI'
> http://www.sonray.com.au/game/leaderboard.asp




Leaderboard
Current top 10  

Name Rank Total Trades Instrument $ Balance Total Equity P/L % Increase  

Tenaglia 1 6 USDJPY 207447 225802 125802 126% 
*Barman* 2 71 APZ6 217310 219964 119964 120% 
Lewis 3 27 RIO:xasx 218109 217424 117424 117% 
Hellsing 4 53 BPT:xasx 202045 201481 101481 101% 
Lau 5 2 BHP:xasx 173211 173211 73211 73% 
Kozarski 6 26 APU6 169755 169755 69755 70% 
Ross 7 8 JBM:xasx 166429 166429 66429 66% 
Dilba 8 36 APZ6 161427 161427 61427 61% 
Kingswood 9 50 APZ6 160211 160211 60211 60% 
Jaap 10 57 APZ6 150610 149950 49950 50% 

*Interestingly: Five of the Top TEN are 'Trading the SPI' *


----------



## StockyBailx (3 October 2006)

Im a bit like robin Hood, stealing from the rich and givin to the poor, staying away from the Futures, Fx, and CFD's at this time, to busy to check the score but Im sure I'm doing well with the ASX stocks Ive choosen, and I know sum good Nasdaq stocks for the future. Anyway damn fine system is Sunray, Ive got to get me one of those I think. Although sorry to say that sum stocks I'am aware of are not in there system. But my present broker can take care of them.

good luck, All the best.
Don't spend it all at once!


----------



## The Mint Man (4 October 2006)

FXST01 said:
			
		

> I registered, but could never get the past the login /password, as it just wouldnt allow it.  So i just stayed with the ASX game, at least it works.




cant agree more.
I even emailed them about it and their help left much to be desired.
too complicated guys!


----------

